

A real and cheap cure for cancer, focused ultrasound - marshallp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMmUazVQSQM

======
jtheory
I haven't watched the video, but aren't sure I even need to.

Which cancer? The diseases that fall under the title "cancer" are just the
havoc caused by mutated cells of any time, of any type of harmful mutation...
there is no "cure for cancer" because it can be so many things in so many
places.

